# Job Market for Web Developer



## heretic (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Finally got my Visa and planning to land in Aus in mid Jan. I would like to know how is the job market for Web Developers. I've over 10 yrs experience in Web related to the following technologies - 

PHP, jQuery, AJAX, HTML5, Wordpress, Drupal, Joomla, CSS3, Mobile Web

With this kind of profile how much time would you think it might take for me to land in a job? Any kind of inputs is hightly appreciated.


----------



## heretic (Aug 28, 2012)

*waiting..*

Nobody out there???


----------



## anita82 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey
I can answer that after I land in October. I'm also a PHP/MySQL developer, I've contacted some recruiters and they seem interested but most of them are telling me we'll talk again after I land.
The job market on Seek seems fine, I see at least 2-3 new ads every day (for Melbourne, the city I'm going to). I'll keep you posted!


----------



## heretic (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Anita*

Thanks Anita81. Good to hear that you are also from the same background. I am a bit tensed as I'm moving along with my family. Most probably I'll locate in Sydney as I've some close relatives there.

Wish you all the best in your job search and yeah please do post me back on your experiences.

I've booked my tickets for 11th Jan 13


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

anita82 said:


> Hey
> I can answer that after I land in October. I'm also a PHP/MySQL developer, I've contacted some recruiters and they seem interested but most of them are telling me we'll talk again after I land.
> The job market on Seek seems fine, I see at least 2-3 new ads every day (for Melbourne, the city I'm going to). I'll keep you posted!


Hi Anita

Me n my hubby too are going to melbourne in mid october. Nothing prepared so far... just started researching on things to do :ranger: Lets keep in touch. 

Cheers
Panks


----------



## heretic (Aug 28, 2012)

*Update*

Hi Anita,

Just want to check on your status. You said you are planning to land in Oct. So what is your journey date and how are your things going with packing and other stuff. Please do keep me informed me about your job trials. Looking forward eagerly.




anita82 said:


> Hey
> I can answer that after I land in October. I'm also a PHP/MySQL developer, I've contacted some recruiters and they seem interested but most of them are telling me we'll talk again after I land.
> The job market on Seek seems fine, I see at least 2-3 new ads every day (for Melbourne, the city I'm going to). I'll keep you posted!


----------



## anita82 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi heretic,

I'm flying on 20.10 and landing on 22.10. I'm planning on bringing 1 suitcase only (a huge one!). I'm flying with Emirates so they will allow me to bring 30 kilos and I'm also planning to use vacuum plastic bags so I can fit in more clothes.

Job wise - I had quite a lot skype calls (audio or audio+video) with both recruiters and prospective employers. I started applying jobs at the end of August while mentioning my circumstances and arrival date in my cover letter. It's a long story but the summary is:

- I applied directly at one company via seek. In 2-3 weeks the lead developer contacted me that I'm shortlisted, we had a skype voice call, then in a week we had more detailed skype voice/video call and he showed me to the rest of the office mates. So far I'm waiting for their final decision (they said they'll contact me today but I guess I have to be patient  )

- I applied via recruiter to a quite innovative company for the position of a Senior Backend developer in a cloud environment. I passed a technical interview with the recruiter, then I had a very short interview with the prospective bosses who asked me questions about skills I'm not good at (frontend development and unit testing). So far they have counter offer - they offer me a mixed frontend-backend position at a lower salary. We should have another skype call this week and eventually finalize the deal but I didn't like their way to try to hire me for a lot less than my skills are worth because I'm offshore and i don't have a lot of options.

- I have arranged an interview in person with another recruiter someday between 23rd and 26th, he has a few offers he wants to discuss with me

- I was shortlisted for a contract position a month ago, then the guys closed their recruitment. A week ago the recruiter called me that they have opened it again, I said I'm still interested and he sent my resume to them.

These were the more serious offers that are currently being processed. I had some other skype/phone calls that didn't lead to anything so I didn't mention them. Once I secure a job or I have some other job related news I'll immediately post an update in the topic.


----------



## heretic (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot anita for that prompt and detailed message.

I am bit relieved seeing that there are jobs for the matching roles we are looking in. I am thinking to getting into the calling mode in Dec as my date of arrival is mid of Jan. Anyways..wish you all the best and truly hope you crack your job at the earliest.


----------



## anita82 (Feb 14, 2012)

A quick update - I secured 2 job offers from offshore as a PHP developer, I was landing on 22nd and they were both starting at 24th. I picked one of them and I've already started working, it's a pretty relaxed environment, casual clothing and beer at lunch  During the last 1-2 weeks before my flight I got a couple more emails for skype interviews or interviews in person as soon as I land but I had to decline them all.

Accommodation wise - I have booked a hostel for a week but I managed to secure a private room in a shared apartment in no time so I'm moving today (4 days after I landed). I started my apartment search on Tuesday evening, went for an inspection on Wednesday evening and I'm moving in on Thursday.

So far everything goes great, the CBD is pretty easy to walk around without getting lost and there are trains and trams going both to the Metropolitan area and the regional cities. 

In summary: Even though I have no friends here and I'm female, I feel extremely safe walking and exploring around. Job and apartment hunt were too easy to be true and according to me the job market for web developers is great. If someone needs any other info don't hesitate to contact me - either here or by private message!


----------



## heretic (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats a great news. Congrats!


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats Anita!


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hello world... guyz, i hope u all have landed safely in aus and found proper jobs so far... i am in the same field of web developer... so i wanna know whats the situation now? Because a lot of people told me to go for canada instead of aus...


----------



## aleruk (Jan 27, 2014)

This conversation is nearly 2 years old.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Rah1x said:


> Hello world... guyz, i hope u all have landed safely in aus and found proper jobs so far... i am in the same field of web developer... so i wanna know whats the situation now? Because a lot of people told me to go for canada instead of aus...


What to say...canada will definitely be a better option...coz just now they have opened their fsw programme. 
I believe process for both and whichevee comes first , go with ;-)


----------

